# Wuste 2012 pics



## Jakeh07 (Dec 24, 2010)

Flickr Account got erased so the pics are gone


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Great shots. You got my MK2 and the wife's MINI on the road so that must have been you on the overpass at the Halloran Summit.


----------



## Jakeh07 (Dec 24, 2010)

Batrugger said:


> Great shots. You got my MK2 and the wife's MINI on the road so that must have been you on the overpass at the Halloran Summit.


thanks and Yup that was me my friends cars were heat-soaked so i took some pics while we stopped  cars looked great btw :heart::heart:


----------



## DangerWillRbnsn (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to meet you this weekend Jake. Thanks for throwing in a pic or two of the e36, despite the VW'ness of the site.


----------



## Pjurisprudencia (Jun 5, 2012)

love the pics! wish i had a wide angle, oh wait i kinda do, my cousin has my 35mm so i was stuck shooting with my 50mm on a crop sensor T___T oh well i made it happen ;D


----------



## Jakeh07 (Dec 24, 2010)

DangerWillRbnsn said:


> Good to meet you this weekend Jake. Thanks for throwing in a pic or two of the e36, despite the VW'ness of the site.


Good meeting you 2, I wasn't sure if you'd find the thread I'm glad u did though. 

TapaTalkin


----------



## Jakeh07 (Dec 24, 2010)

Pjurisprudencia said:


> love the pics! wish i had a wide angle, oh wait i kinda do, my cousin has my 35mm so i was stuck shooting with my 50mm on a crop sensor T___T oh well i made it happen ;D


Thanks you !

TapaTalkin


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the pic! and I got the first one:thumbup:


----------



## Jakeh07 (Dec 24, 2010)

justmalpica said:


> thanks for the pic! and I got the first one:thumbup:


 Np 

TapaTalkin


----------



## DangerWillRbnsn (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey Jake,
Figured I'd come find you here again. Sold my e36 and bought a couple new toys... one of them an old MK3 GTI. Let me know when you come to town again, you can crash at my place for Wuste2013.


----------

